# ρουφιάνος αλλά όχι ruffian



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2015)

Στα αγγλικά ruffian σημαίνει a violent or lawless person, hoodlum, hooligan or villain, brutal bully. 

Στα ελληνικά ο ρουφιάνος είναι κυρίως σπιούνος, καταδότης, αλλά σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ και μαστρωπός (δεν το ήξερα). Άρα ψευδόφιλες οι λέξεις ρουφιάνος και ruffian.

Στα ιταλικά ruffiano φαίνεται να σημαίνει μαστρωπός. Η παλιά γαλλική λέξη rufian, σύμφωνα με το Larousse σημαίνει επίσης μαστρωπός.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι στα ελληνικά κατέληξε να σημαίνει σπιούνος, καταδότης (πώς άραγε;) και στα αγγλικά violent, lawless, hoodlum, brutal bully. Μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε την πορεία της λέξης στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι οφείλεται στο ιταλικό έτυμο. Στο ιταλικό Βικιλεξικό (γυρίζει και στα αγγλικά) δίνεται ως ορισμός και το _δουλοπρεπής, γλείφτης_, και στο λεξικό της Λα Ρεπούμπλικα βλέπουμε ότι έχει και την έννοια του διαμεσολαβητή σε λίγο πολύ βρόμικες υποθέσεις. 

Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι σύμφωνα με το ιταλικό Βικιλεξικό το απώτερο έτυμο είναι το rufianus, κοκκινομάλλης, ετυμολογία με την οποία δεν συμφωνεί το etymonline.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2015)

Λέει το slang.gr:



> Είναι μιά άγρια παρερμηνευμένη λέξη, που συχνά χρησιμοποιείται με λάθος τρόπο και μάλιστα από αυτόν τον ίδιο τον Μπαμπινιώτη!
> 
> Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λοιπόν, στα χαλαρά και αβλεπί, γράφει ότι ρουφιάνος είναι ο καταδότης, ο προδότης, ο ραδιούργος, ο χαφιές, ο σπιούνος, ο δολοπλόκος, ο συκοφάντης, ο μαστροπός.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2015)

Τα ιταλικά λεξικά λένε νταβατζής, μαστρωπός, και μεταφορικά γλείφτης, πάντως, όχι αναλώσιμος αχυράνθρωπος. Και εδώ επισημαίνεται ότι η λέξη ruffiano δεν μεταφράζεται με την αγγλική λέξη ruffian. Ψευδόφιλη, δηλαδή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2015)

rogne said:


> Λέει το slang.gr:
> 
> 
> > Είναι μιά άγρια παρερμηνευμένη λέξη, που συχνά χρησιμοποιείται με λάθος τρόπο και μάλιστα από αυτόν τον ίδιο τον Μπαμπινιώτη!
> ...



Σιγά μη σκίσουμε κάνα καλσόν! 

Τι θα πει «όχι η πραγματική σημασία της λέξης»; Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται ή νοείται η λέξη στα ελληνικά με τις σημασίες που γράφει ο σχολιαστής στο slang.gr; Ή μήπως κυρίως με τη σημασία που παραθέτει και το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ, του σπιούνου;

Usus norma loquendi, γιατί έτσι είναι η γλώσσα: πολλές λέξεις άλλα σήμαιναν κάποτε και άλλα σήμερα, κι ένα τρέχον γενικό λεξικό (πρέπει να) καταγράφει τις τρέχουσες σημασίες των ζωντανών λέξεων, όχι αυτές που κάποτε και υπό προϋποθέσεις ίσχυαν. Αυτές, και μάλιστα με τόση ανάλυση, είναι για τα ετυμολογικά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2015)

Κατ' αρχάς, από ό,τι βλέπω στα ιταλικά, πράγματι υπάρχει και το _stallone (cavallo) ruffiano_, όμως δεν είναι ψωριάρικο και τέτοια, αλλά απλώς ένα άλογο από το οποίο έχει αφαιρεθεί ο σπερματικός πόρος (ημικαστράτο, δηλαδή) και χρησιμοποιείται πράγματι για να μαλακώσει τη φοράδα ώστε να μην απορρίψει τον επιβήτορα. Χρησιμοποιείται μάλιστα *ακόμα* και όχι κάποτε, όπως γράφει το σλανγκ.γκρ.

Η ονομασία αυτή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, οφείλεται προφανώς στην πρώτη σημασία του ruffiano στα ιταλικά, δηλαδή εκείνου που διευκολύνει τις ερωτικές σχέσεις άλλων ανθρώπων, και η οποία χρονολογείται σύμφωνα με τις παραπάνω πηγές τουλάχιστον από τον Βοκάκιο. Υποθέτω πως από αυτήν την πρώτη σημασία προήλθε και η εννοιολογική μετακύληση προς το «νταβατζής».

Φυσικά, είναι λάθος αυτό:



slang.gr said:


> Πραγματική σημασία της λέξης:
> Ρουφιάνος είναι ο αναλώσιμος άνθρωπος που εκτελεί μια ποταπή αποστολή για λογαριασμό άλλου, ώστε να μην εκτεθεί ο εντολέας του. Ο αχυράνθρωπος.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η ελληνική σημασία προήλθε από την ιταλική και κυρίως από αυτήν:

2. _fig_. Chi cerca di acquistarsi il favore altrui con l’adulazione o con atteggiamento di ostentata sottomissione: fa il r. con i superiori.​
Ήτοι, εκείνος ο οποίος προσπαθεί να αποκτήσει την εύνοια κάποιου με κολακεία ή με συμπεριφορά που δείχνει προφανή υποταγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Ας προσθέσουμε και την αγγλική ετυμολόγηση, όπου ίσως βλέπουμε τις πηγές της ψευδοφιλίας:

*ruffian (n.) *
1530s, "a boisterous, brutal fellow, one ready to commit any crime," from Middle French _rufian _"a pimp" (15c.), from Italian _ruffiano _"a pander, pimp," of uncertain origin, perhaps from a Germanic source related to *rough *(adj.), but Dutch _roffiaan_, German _Ruffian _are said to be from French. English meaning might have been influenced by similarity of sound to _rough_. Related: _Ruffianly_.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2015)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ακόμα μια σημασία που έχει αποκτήσει το *ρουφιάνος, ρουφιάνα* και την οποία παρατηρώ συνεχώς είναι αυτή του ύπουλου ανθρώπου (κοινώς: *κουφάλα* :)), η οποία δεν είναι πάντα κακόσημη, π.χ. «Καλά, πώς τον κατάφερες να το κάνει αυτό; Είσαι μεγάλη ρουφιάνα!» «Καλά, είναι ένας ρουφιάνος αυτός!»


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ... η οποία δεν είναι πάντα κακόσημη, π.χ. «Καλά, πώς τον κατάφερες να το κάνει αυτό; Είσαι μεγάλη ρουφιάνα!» «Καλά, είναι ένας ρουφιάνος αυτός!»



Κακόσημη παραμένει, νομίζω, αλλά σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται χαϊδευτικά, όπως λες για την _κουφάλα, _μεγάλη ή όχι, κι ακόμη περισσότερο για την _κουφαλίτσα_. Όπως το _μούτρο _(«είσαι ένα μούτρο εσύ...», διαφορετικά από το _μουτράκι _όμως), ο _μαλαγάνας_, ο _πονηρός _(«είσαι πολύ πονηρός, τελικά», «η κόρη σου η πονήρω ξεπόρτισε πάλι... είναι μια αλεπού αυτή») και σαφέστερα ο _πονηρούλης _κ.ά.π.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2015)

Με μπερδεύετε ακόμα πιο πολύ. 
Εγώ ήξερα ότι σημαίνει αυτόν που μιλάει άσχημα για τους άλλους, και τον καταδότη. 
Η ρουφιανιά π.χ. είναι η συκοφαντία.


----------



## Alfie (Oct 9, 2015)

Αξίζει άραγε να προσθέσω ότι στη διάλεκτο των Ελληνοαμερικάνων η λέξη ρουφιάνος δηλώνει τον επισκευαστή της στέγης;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2015)

Alfie said:


> Αξίζει άραγε να προσθέσω ότι στη διάλεκτο των Ελληνοαμερικάνων η λέξη ρουφιάνος δηλώνει τον επισκευαστή της στέγης;


Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 9, 2015)

Έχει πάψει να μου κάνει εντύπωση το φαινόμενο από τότε που άκουσα τη φράση «βρέχει, κλείσε το παράθυρο, θα μπουν νερά και θα χαλάσουν τα φλόρια»


----------

